# New person!



## SkeithEatsEverything (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just joined...I actually was a (mostly inactive, read a lot but didn't post much) member on here about a year ago, but I can't remember my old user and I know I didn't really like it anyway. I'm hopefully going to be better and more active on this account. 
I'm a 25-year-old, married, parent to 3 cats, lighting design major in my junior year of college. 
I love this site, I'm glad to be back. 
Laurette


----------



## Raktor (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome back!

Well, you've answered cats vs. dogs.

Now, the rest of the quiz...

Imperial, metric, or cubits?
Pirates or ninjas?
How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
Do you have a website?

I'll let the others finish it off...


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 14, 2007)

Where are you in Utah?


----------



## Van (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! We've got quite a few folks from Utah if I remember properly. Ask what you want, Answer what you can. That's my motto.


----------



## Logos (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi from down under except I think Raktor beat me to it. 
How do you feel about the impending doom of Ragnarok and would you feed a wombat carrots?


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 15, 2007)

Just quick hello and hope you enjoy the sight. And I thought we were adding cubits to the imperial vs. metric debate.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth!!

The greetings/interrogation is really getting to be quite spectacular. I'm so proud of you all. 

Laurette, let me know if you need a pirate bathmat or duckies. I'll hook you up.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 15, 2007)

Hahahaha...ok people, this is just kinda getting out of control...joining Controlbooth is now like walking in to an interrogation chamber for a day.

You really don't need to answer the questions, it only gets them more excited about claiming their next victim.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 15, 2007)

what a killjoy. It isn't like we get to meet real people when we spend all day in a theatre


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> It isn't like we get to meet real people when we spend all day in a theatre



WHAT!!! :shock: These are REAL people? I didn't know that! I thought Logos made them all up.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 15, 2007)

for all we know he might have made us up too.


----------



## Logos (Nov 15, 2007)

I know I exist because when I wake up I'm the only one there. The rest of you are simply electronic traces on the computer disc of my mind.

Maybe I'm just a computer and i've invented all of this just to keep myself amused.

God what a strange imagination I have.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know what you are talking about, I took the blue pill.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 16, 2007)

alright, Logos has obviously spent too many hours working recently


----------



## avkid (Nov 16, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> ICE is a drug btw


You will stop here and never mention that term again.
Do you understand??


----------



## Logos (Nov 16, 2007)

One step too far Hughesie.
Absolutely in agreement Philip


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 17, 2007)

changed, it was too fair and im sorry to everyone for that comment


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think we scared of the OP.


----------

